# BMW of North America Announces Best Dealership Awards



## Rusty34 (Feb 3, 2017)

Happy to see Hendrick BMW; Charleston, SC made the list. We've bought three from Hendrick so far and our most recent two from their new store, Hendrick BMW; Northlake in Charlotte, NC. We've always been treated well and the service is excellent.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Question....can anyone explain what the 12 KPIs are? Would be nice to know what the dealer's target is.


----------

